# Apostas Temperaturas Máximas - Dias 30 de novembro e 1 de dezembro de 2012



## David sf (28 Nov 2012 às 13:57)

*Regulamento*

Concurso de apostas para a temperatura *Máxima* dos dias 30 de novembro e 1 de dezembro (sexta e sábado).

*O concurso consiste em:*

*1)* Aposta de previsão da *temperatura Máxima* em 10 estações seleccionadas, para os dias indicados.


*Estações seleccionadas:*

 1 - Lamas de Mouro, P. Ribeiro - Inst.Meteorologia
 2 – Miranda do Douro - Inst.Meteorologia
 3 - Luzim - Penafiel  - Inst.Meteorologia
 4 - Arouca  - Inst.Meteorologia
 5 – Dunas de Mira -  Inst.Meteorologia
 6 – Figueira de Castelo Rodrigo (Vila Torpim) -  Inst.Meteorologia
 7 – Oeiras - MeteoOeiras
 8 - Redondo -  MeteoRedondo
 9 – Zambujeira -  Inst.Meteorologia
10 – Areeiro (Reg. Autónoma da Madeira)-  Inst.Meteorologia




*Regras*

* Vencerá este concurso quem tiver no conjunto das duas temperaturas a menor diferença absoluta/erro acumulado nas estações, das dez referidas que tiverem dados que permitam o apuramento.

* A submissão de apostas começa agora, havendo uma *penalização de 20% a partir das 19:00h de quinta-feira, dia 29, somente sobre a aposta de sexta-feira*, e uma *penalização de 20% para quem submeta depois das 00:00 de sexta-feira, dia 30* a incidir sobre ambas as apostas.

* A submissão *termina às 07:00 de sexta-feira, dia 30*, coincidindo com o início da saída das 00z do ECMWF.

A penalização é aplicada sobre a diferença/erro total, por exemplo, se a diferença acumulada (erro) final for de 6ºC e tiver uma penalização de 10%, a diferença a concurso para efeitos de classificação passa a ser de 6.6ºC (6ºC+0,6ºC)

* As temperaturas submetidas devem ter sempre uma casa decimal, mesmo que seja zero.

* Se alguma estação não disponibilizar resumo diário no site do IM ou no site da estação amadora, será excluída do concurso.

* Em caso de empate, prevalecerá a aposta que tiver sido submetida em primeiro lugar.

* Edit's de post's de submissões implicam de imediato a expulsão do concurso, pelo que tenham cuidado com erros antes de submeterem. Alguma gralha acidental feita na hora da submissão, devem pedir a um moderador a alteração por MP (mensagem privada) imediatamente após a submissão.



*Formato*
Para facilitar a recolha automatizada de dados, usem por favor todos o mesmo formato nas apostas. 
----------------
*Vosso Nome (nick no fórum)*
Lamas de Mouro: Sex xx,xºC  Sáb yy,yºC 
Miranda do Douro: Sex xx,xºC  Sáb yy,yºC 
Luzim : Sex xx,xºC  Sáb yy,yºC 
Arouca: Sex xx,xºC  Sáb yy,yºC 
Dunas de Mira: Sex xx,xºC  Sáb yy,yºC 
Figueira CR: Sex xx,xºC  Sáb yy,yºC 
Oeiras: Sex xx,xºC  Sáb yy,yºC 
Redondo: Sex xx,xºC  Sáb yy,yºC 
Zambujeira: Sex xx,xºC  Sáb yy,yºC 
Areeiro: Sex xx,xºC  Sáb yy,yºC 

----------------

xx,xºC e yy,yºC são a temperatura com uma casa decimal.

Exemplo:
Estação X: Sex 02,5ºC  Sáb -01,3ºC 

Em simultâneo decorre outro concurso de apostas nas temperaturas mínimas. Haverá um vencedor na aposta das temperaturas mínimas, outro nas máximas e um grande vencedor global, resultante da soma de ambas as classificações.

Boa sorte a todos, e no momento em que apostarem, tentem guiar-se pelas vossas ideias, geralmente as apostas vencedoras são aquelas que se destacam das restantes por alguma razão. Inspirar-se nas apostas dos restantes membros raramente resulta num lugar de destaque.

Alguma dúvida ou comentário, podem usar este tópico ou mensagem privada para os moderadores.


----------



## stormy (28 Nov 2012 às 15:14)

*Stormy*

Lamas de Mouro: Sex 05,0ºC Sáb 07,0ºC
Miranda do Douro: Sex 06,0ºC Sáb 09,0ºC
Luzim : Sex 11,0ºC Sáb 12,0ºC
Arouca: Sex 10,0ºC Sáb 12,0ºC
Dunas de Mira: Sex 13,0ºC Sáb 13,0ºC
Figueira CR: Sex 07,0ºC Sáb 09,0ºC
Oeiras: Sex 13,0ºC Sáb 14,0ºC
Redondo: Sex 12,0ºC Sáb 13,0ºC
Zambujeira: Sex 14,0ºC Sáb 14,0ºC
Areeiro: Sex 09,0ºC Sáb 07,0ºC


----------



## David sf (28 Nov 2012 às 15:36)

Relembro a todos que esta aposta se refere aos dias de *sexta-feira e sábado*, ao contrário do que acontece com a aposta das temperaturas mínimas. Os membros que já apostaram podem corrigir a sua aposta.


----------



## vitamos (28 Nov 2012 às 15:42)

vitamos
Lamas de Mouro: Sex 05,3ºC Sáb 04,9ºC
Miranda do Douro: Sex 06,0ºC Sáb 05,2ºC
Luzim : Sex 09,3ºC Sáb 08,9ºC
Arouca: Sex 10,2ºC Sáb 10,0ºC
Dunas de Mira: Sex 11,4ºC Sáb 11,0ºC
Figueira CR: Sex 06,3ºC Sáb 05,6ºC
Oeiras: Sex 11,8ºC Sáb 11,8ºC
Redondo: Sex 09,7ºC Sáb 09,0ºC
Zambujeira: Sex 12,5ºC Sáb 12,5ºC
Areeiro: Sex 06,0ºC Sáb 07,0ºC


----------



## João Soares (28 Nov 2012 às 17:20)

*João Soares*
Lamas de Mouro: Sex 07.6ºC Sáb 06.7ºC 
Miranda do Douro: Sex 06.2ºC Sáb 06.5ºC 
Luzim : Sex 08.6ºC Sáb 09.7ºC 
Arouca: Sex 10.0ºC Sáb 09.2ºC 
Dunas de Mira: Sex 13.2ºC Sáb 12.4ºC 
Figueira CR: Sex 06.2ºC Sáb 06.9ºC 
Oeiras: Sex 13.5ºC Sáb 13.8ºC 
Redondo: Sex 10.3ºC Sáb 09.7ºC 
Zambujeira: Sex 13.7ºC Sáb 12.9ºC 
Areeiro: Sex 06.4ºC Sáb 07.1ºC


----------



## N_Fig (28 Nov 2012 às 18:08)

*N_Fig*
Lamas de Mouro: Sex 06,9ºC Sáb 07,4ºC 
Miranda do Douro: Sex 07,9ºC Sáb 08,3ºC 
Luzim : Sex 10,7ºC Sáb 10,5ºC 
Arouca: Sex 11,5ºC Sáb 11,4ºC 
Dunas de Mira: Sex 12,4ºC Sáb 12,4ºC 
Figueira CR: Sex 07,8ºC Sáb 08,4ºC 
Oeiras: Sex 12,7ºC Sáb 12,6ºC 
Redondo: Sex 10,4ºC Sáb 10,8ºC 
Zambujeira: Sex 14,1ºC Sáb 14,0ºC 
Areeiro: Sex 07,1ºC Sáb 07,0ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Nov 2012 às 18:11)

*Jonas_87*

Lamas de Mouro: Sex 07,3ºC Sáb 05,3ºC
Miranda do Douro: Sex 08,7ºC Sáb 06,1ºC
Luzim : Sex 11,6ºC Sáb 09,9ºC
Arouca: Sex 11,4ºC Sáb 10,5ºC
Dunas de Mira: Sex 12,3ºC Sáb 11,3ºC
Figueira CR: Sex 07,6ºC Sáb 07,0ºC
Oeiras: Sex 13,4ºC Sáb 12,2ºC
Redondo: Sex 11,0ºC Sáb 10,1ºC
Zambujeira: Sex 13,1ºC Sáb 12,8ºC
Areeiro: Sex 08,7ºC Sáb 07,5ºC


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (29 Nov 2012 às 00:07)

Lamas de Mouro: Sex 8,0ºC Sáb 7,4ºC
Miranda do Douro: Sex 6,4ºC Sáb 5,3ºC
Luzim : Sex 11,0ºC Sáb 10,4ºC
Arouca: Sex 10,4ºC Sáb 9,9ºC
Dunas de Mira: Sex 11,5ºC Sáb 11,0ºC
Figueira CR: Sex 8,1ºC Sáb 6,7ºC
Oeiras: Sex 12,5ºC Sáb 11,4ºC
Redondo: Sex 12,7ºC Sáb 11,1ºC
Zambujeira: Sex 15,3ºC Sáb 13,2ºC
Areeiro: Sex 7,2ºC Sáb 6,9ºC


----------



## Jorge_scp (29 Nov 2012 às 01:33)

*Jorge_scp*
Lamas de Mouro: Sex 04,7ºC Sáb 05,5ºC
Miranda do Douro: Sex 07,1ºC Sáb 08,5ºC
Luzim : Sex 09,2ºC Sáb 10,9ºC
Arouca: Sex 09,5ºC Sáb 11,1ºC
Dunas de Mira: Sex 13,1ºC Sáb 13,8ºC
Figueira CR: Sex 07,8ºC Sáb 09,5ºC
Oeiras: Sex 13,5ºC Sáb 14,5ºC
Redondo: Sex 10,4ºC Sáb 12,5ºC
Zambujeira: Sex 13,9ºC Sáb 15,1ºC
Areeiro: Sex 05,9ºC Sáb 04,2ºC


----------



## WHORTAS (29 Nov 2012 às 08:05)

WHORTAS
Lamas de Mouro: Sex 06,5ºC Sáb 07,5ºC
Miranda do Douro: Sex 05,7ºC Sáb 08,2ºC
Luzim : Sex 10,8ºC Sáb 11,8ºC
Arouca: Sex 7,5ºC Sáb 8,3ºC
Dunas de Mira: Sex 12,6ºC Sáb 13,5ºC
Figueira CR: Sex 06,6ºC Sáb 09,2ºC
Oeiras: Sex 13,7ºC Sáb 14,3ºC
Redondo: Sex 10.5,0ºC Sáb 12,0ºC
Zambujeira: Sex 13,3ºC Sáb 13,9ºC
Areeiro: Sex 11,0ºC Sáb 13,0ºC


----------



## Geostrofico (29 Nov 2012 às 11:49)

*geostrofico*
Lamas de Mouro: Sex 07,5ºC Sáb 08,0ºC
Miranda do Douro: Sex 06,5ºC Sáb 08,0ºC
Luzim : Sex 07,0ºC Sáb 09,8ºC
Arouca: Sex 09,0ºC Sáb 09,8ºC
Dunas de Mira: Sex 11,5ºC Sáb 13,0ºC
Figueira CR: Sex 07,6ºC Sáb 08,0ºC
Oeiras: Sex 13,0ºC Sáb 14,5ºC
Redondo: Sex 09.5ºC Sáb 08,9ºC
Zambujeira: Sex 11,0ºC Sáb 11,0ºC
Areeiro: Sex 5,5ºC Sáb 6,0ºC


----------



## Gilmet (29 Nov 2012 às 12:26)

*Gilmet*
Lamas de Mouro: Sex 04,4ºC Sáb 04,6ºC
Miranda do Douro: Sex 05,8ºC Sáb 05,6ºC
Luzim : Sex 09,7ºC Sáb 08,8ºC
Arouca: Sex 10,1ºC Sáb 9,5ºC
Dunas de Mira: Sex 11,4ºC Sáb 11,0ºC
Figueira CR: Sex 06,9ºC Sáb 05,8ºC
Oeiras: Sex 13,3ºC Sáb 12,6ºC
Redondo: Sex 10,5ºC Sáb 09,4ºC
Zambujeira: Sex 13,1ºC Sáb 12,2ºC
Areeiro: Sex 06,1ºC Sáb 05,5ºC


----------



## miguel (29 Nov 2012 às 12:28)

*miguel*
Lamas de Mouro: Sex 09,6ºC Sáb 07,9ºC 
Miranda do Douro: Sex 08,7ºC Sáb 07,4ºC 
Luzim : Sex 09,5ºC Sáb 08,2ºC 
Arouca: Sex 09,2ºC Sáb 08,5ºC 
Dunas de Mira: Sex 11,0ºC Sáb 10,7ºC 
Figueira CR: Sex 10,8ºC Sáb 09,0ºC 
Oeiras: Sex 13,8ºC Sáb 11,5ºC 
Redondo: Sex 12,3ºC Sáb 10,7ºC 
Zambujeira: Sex 13,0ºC Sáb 12,3ºC 
Areeiro: Sex 13,4ºC Sáb 12,5ºC


----------



## Agreste (29 Nov 2012 às 12:41)

*Agreste*

Lamas de Mouro: Sex 04,0ºC Sáb 07,0ºC 
Miranda do Douro: Sex 08,0ºC Sáb 11,5ºC 
Luzim : Sex 08,0ºC Sáb 08,5ºC 
Arouca: Sex 10,0ºC Sáb 08,0ºC 
Dunas de Mira: Sex 14,0ºC Sáb 13,0ºC 
Figueira CR: Sex 08,5ºC Sáb 09,0ºC 
Oeiras: Sex 13,0ºC Sáb 14,0ºC 
Redondo: Sex 13,0ºC Sáb 14,5ºC 
Zambujeira: Sex 13,0ºC Sáb 15,0ºC 
Areeiro: Sex 03,5ºC Sáb 04,5ºC


----------



## Hazores (29 Nov 2012 às 13:28)

Hazores
Lamas de Mouro: Sex 05,2ºC Sáb 04,9ºC
Miranda do Douro: Sex 05,6ºC Sáb 05,6ºC
Luzim : Sex 09,5ºC Sáb 08,5ºC
Arouca: Sex 9,9ºC Sáb 9,3ºC
Dunas de Mira: Sex 11,0ºC Sáb 10,7ºC
Figueira CR: Sex 06,5ºC Sáb 05,4ºC
Oeiras: Sex 12,9ºC Sáb 12,0ºC
Redondo: Sex 10,2ºC Sáb 09,8ºC
Zambujeira: Sex 12,9ºC Sáb 12,0ºC
Areeiro: Sex 05,9ºC Sáb 05,1ºC


----------



## vinc7e (29 Nov 2012 às 15:20)

*vinc7e*


 Lamas de Mouro: Sex 05,2ºC Sáb 06,9ºC
 Miranda do Douro: Sex 06,4ºC Sáb 06,9ºC
 Luzim : Sex 11,5ºC Sáb 11,5ºC
 Arouca: Sex 10,1ºC Sáb 11,3ºC
 Dunas de Mira: Sex 11,8ºC Sáb 12,7ºC
 Figueira CR: Sex 08,5ºC Sáb 8,9ºC
 Oeiras: Sex 12,9ºC Sáb 12,9ºC
 Redondo: Sex 11,2ºC Sáb 12,8ºC
 Zambujeira: Sex 12,9ºC Sáb 13,0ºC
 Areeiro: Sex 6,9ºC Sáb 7,1ºC


----------



## MSantos (29 Nov 2012 às 15:59)

*MSantos*
Lamas de Mouro: Sex 05,5ºC Sáb 05,0ºC
Miranda do Douro: Sex 05,0ºC Sáb 06,0ºC
Luzim : Sex 09,5ºC Sáb 09,0ºC
Arouca: Sex 10,5ºC Sáb 09,5ºC
Dunas de Mira: Sex 13,0ºC Sáb 12,5ºC
Figueira CR: Sex 07,5ºC Sáb 06,5ºC
Oeiras: Sex 13,0ºC Sáb 13,5ºC
Redondo: Sex 11,0ºC Sáb 10,0ºC
Zambujeira: Sex 14,0ºC Sáb 14,5ºC
Areeiro: Sex 06,0ºC Sáb 04,0ºC


----------



## AnDré (29 Nov 2012 às 17:44)

*AnDré*
Lamas de Mouro: Sex 04,3ºC Sáb 05,6ºC
Miranda do Douro: Sex 07,5ºC Sáb 08,5ºC
Luzim : Sex 09,9ºC Sáb 10,5ºC
Arouca: Sex 10,3ºC Sáb 10,8ºC
Dunas de Mira: Sex 13,5ºC Sáb 14,3ºC
Figueira CR: Sex 07,1ºC Sáb 08,2ºC
Oeiras: Sex 13,6ºC Sáb 14,1ºC
Redondo: Sex 11,0ºC Sáb 12,0ºC
Zambujeira: Sex 14,0ºC Sáb 14,5ºC
Areeiro: Sex 06,8ºC Sáb 04,8ºC


----------



## Duarte Sousa (29 Nov 2012 às 18:19)

*Duarte Sousa*

Lamas de Mouro: Sex 06,0ºC Sáb 07,0ºC
Miranda do Douro: Sex 05,5ºC Sáb 06,5ºC
Luzim : Sex 10,0ºC Sáb 10,5ºC
Arouca: Sex 10,0ºC Sáb 10,0ºC
Dunas de Mira: Sex 11,5ºC Sáb 11,0ºC
Figueira CR: Sex 07,0ºC Sáb 06,5ºC
Oeiras: Sex 12,5ºC Sáb 12,0ºC
Redondo: Sex 10,5ºC Sáb 11,0ºC
Zambujeira: Sex 13,0ºC Sáb 13,0ºC
Areeiro: Sex 05,0ºC Sáb 05,0ºC


----------



## tomalino (29 Nov 2012 às 18:21)

*tomalino*
Lamas de Mouro: Sex 05,5ºC Sáb 06,7ºC
Miranda do Douro: Sex 05,1ºC Sáb 07,3ºC
Luzim : Sex 09,6ºC Sáb 10,2ºC
Arouca: Sex 08,3ºC Sáb 10,1ºC
Dunas de Mira: Sex 12,6ºC Sáb 12,3ºC
Figueira CR: Sex 07,9ºC Sáb 07,5ºC
Oeiras: Sex 13,5ºC Sáb 13,9ºC
Redondo: Sex 10,7ºC Sáb 10,3ºC
Zambujeira: Sex 13,0ºC Sáb 12,6ºC
Areeiro: Sex 6,1ºC Sáb 4,1ºC


----------



## rozzo (29 Nov 2012 às 18:42)

rozzo
Lamas de Mouro: Sex 03,9ºC Sáb 04,5ºC 
Miranda do Douro: Sex 07,7ºC Sáb 09,1ºC 
Luzim : Sex 09,4ºC Sáb 09,8ºC 
Arouca: Sex 09,2ºC Sáb 10,2ºC 
Dunas de Mira: Sex 13,0ºC Sáb 13,2ºC 
Figueira CR: Sex 07,6ºC Sáb 07,3ºC 
Oeiras: Sex 13,6ºC Sáb 14,1ºC 
Redondo: Sex 11,5ºC Sáb 12,3ºC 
Zambujeira: Sex 12,7ºC Sáb 12,5ºC 
Areeiro: Sex 06,2ºC Sáb 04,2ºC


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (29 Nov 2012 às 18:50)

*4ESTAÇÕES*

Lamas de Mouro: Sex 03,3ºC Sáb 04,2ºC 
Miranda do Douro: Sex 05,1ºC Sáb 07,0ºC 
Luzim : Sex 08,4ºC Sáb 09,5ºC 
Arouca: Sex 08,7ºC Sáb 10,0ºC 
Dunas de Mira: Sex 13,3ºC Sáb 13,2ºC 
Figueira CR: Sex 07,0ºC Sáb 06,8ºC 
Oeiras: Sex 13,9ºC Sáb 14,2ºC 
Redondo: Sex 11,8ºC Sáb 11,6ºC 
Zambujeira: Sex 13,9ºC Sáb 12,6ºC 
Areeiro: Sex 05,0ºC Sáb 04,0ºC


----------



## meteo (29 Nov 2012 às 18:51)

*meteo*
Lamas de Mouro: Sex 06,5ºC Sáb 08,0ºC
Miranda do Douro: Sex 05,5ºC Sáb 07,0ºC
Luzim : Sex 10,0ºC Sáb 12,5ºC
Arouca: Sex 09,0ºC Sáb 11,0ºC
Dunas de Mira: Sex 13,0ºC Sáb 13,0ºC
Figueira CR: Sex 08,0ºC Sáb 08,0ºC
Oeiras: Sex 13,5ºC Sáb 14,0ºC
Redondo: Sex 10,0ºC Sáb 12,0ºC
Zambujeira: Sex 14,0ºC Sáb 13,0ºC
Areeiro: Sex 07,5ºC Sáb 06,0ºC


----------



## David sf (29 Nov 2012 às 18:52)

*David sf*
Lamas de Mouro: Sex 03,5ºC Sáb 04,5ºC 
Miranda do Douro: Sex 06,0ºC Sáb 07,0ºC 
Luzim : Sex 09,0ºC Sáb 09,5ºC 
Arouca: Sex 08,5ºC Sáb 09,5ºC 
Dunas de Mira: Sex 12,5ºC Sáb 13,0ºC 
Figueira CR: Sex 07,0ºC Sáb 07,0ºC 
Oeiras: Sex 13,5ºC Sáb 14,0ºC 
Redondo: Sex 10,5ºC Sáb 11,5ºC 
Zambujeira: Sex 13,5ºC Sáb 12,5ºC 
Areeiro: Sex 05,5ºC Sáb 04,5ºC


----------



## João Sousa (29 Nov 2012 às 20:55)

João Sousa

Lamas de Mouro: Sex 04,9ºC Sáb 04,3ºC
Miranda do Douro: Sex 05,2ºC Sáb 04,9ºC
Luzim : Sex 09,5ºC Sáb 08,5ºC
Arouca: Sex 9,9ºC Sáb 8,9ºC
Dunas de Mira: Sex 11,6ºC Sáb 11,2ºC
Figueira CR: Sex 07,5ºC Sáb 05,9ºC
Oeiras: Sex 13,7ºC Sáb 12,9ºC
Redondo: Sex 10,1ºC Sáb 08,9ºC
Zambujeira: Sex 13,3ºC Sáb 11,9ºC
Areeiro: Sex 07,4ºC Sáb 06,2ºC


----------



## Miguel96 (29 Nov 2012 às 21:13)

*Miguel96*

Lamas de Mouro: Sex 07,3ºC Sáb 08,0ºC 
Miranda do Douro: Sex 04,9ºC Sáb 06,0ºC 
Luzim : Sex 09,8ºC Sáb 11,3ºC 
Arouca: Sex 07,0ºC Sáb 08,0ºC 
Dunas de Mira: Sex 11,9ºC Sáb 13,5ºC 
Figueira CR: Sex 06,7ºC Sáb 08,1ºC 
Oeiras: Sex 13,6ºC Sáb 14,6ºC 
Redondo: Sex 11,5ºC Sáb 12,0ºC 
Zambujeira: Sex 13,0ºC Sáb 14,5ºC 
Areeiro: Sex 06,9ºC Sáb 09,0ºC


----------



## Ruipedroo (29 Nov 2012 às 22:14)

*Ruipedroo*

Lamas de Mouro: Sex 05,6ºC Sáb 05,3ºC 
Miranda do Douro: Sex 04,8ºC Sáb 04,7C 
Luzim : Sex 10,4ºC Sáb 10,2ºC 
Arouca: Sex 11,1ºC Sáb 12,0ºC 
Dunas de Mira: Sex 11,4ºC Sáb 12,6ºC 
Figueira CR: Sex 05,4ºC Sáb 07,9ºC 
Oeiras: Sex 11,6ºC Sáb 13,1ºC 
Redondo: Sex 10,7ºC Sáb 11,1ºC 
Zambujeira: Sex 12,4ºC Sáb 12,2ºC 
Areeiro: Sex 05,2ºC Sáb 06,4ºC


----------



## DaniFR (29 Nov 2012 às 23:07)

*DaniFR*

Lamas de Mouro: Sex 06,7ºC Sáb 05,6ºC
Miranda do Douro: Sex 06,3ºC Sáb 05,4ºC
Luzim: Sex 09,3ºC Sáb 08,4ºC
Arouca: Sex 11,2ºC Sáb 10,6ºC
Dunas de Mira: Sex 12,7ºC Sáb 11,5ºC
Figueira CR: Sex 08,9ºC Sáb 07,6ºC
Oeiras: Sex 13,4ºC Sáb 12,8ºC
Redondo: Sex 11,1ºC Sáb 10,7ºC
Zambujeira: Sex 13,6ºC Sáb 12,7ºC
Areeiro: Sex 08,5ºC Sáb 06,8ºC


----------



## manchester (29 Nov 2012 às 23:23)

*Manchester*


Lamas de Mouro: Sex 03,9ºC Sáb 04,5ºC
Miranda do Douro: Sex 08,4ºC Sáb 09,9ºC
Luzim : Sex 10,3ºC Sáb 10,8ºC
Arouca: Sex 09,1ºC Sáb 10,4ºC
Dunas de Mira: Sex 12,6ºC Sáb 13,4ºC
Figueira CR: Sex 07,9ºC Sáb 07,1ºC
Oeiras: Sex 14,3ºC Sáb 14,6ºC
Redondo: Sex 12,1ºC Sáb 13,0ºC
Zambujeira: Sex 13,2ºC Sáb 13,1ºC
Areeiro: Sex 05,8ºC Sáb 05,2ºC


----------



## Veterano (30 Nov 2012 às 08:37)

Veterano:
Lamas de Mouro: Sex 02,9ºC Sáb 05,7ºC 
Miranda do Douro: Sex 08,2ºC Sáb 09,6ºC 
Luzim : Sex 10,4ºC Sáb 11,2ºC 
Arouca: Sex 10,4ºC Sáb 12,2ºC 
Dunas de Mira: Sex 13,5ºC Sáb 13,9ºC 
Figueira CR: Sex 06,9ºC Sáb 08,5ºC 
Oeiras: Sex 14,6ºC Sáb 16,7ºC 
Redondo: Sex 10,9ºC Sáb 14,3ºC 
Zambujeira: Sex 14,7ºC Sáb 15,0ºC 
Areeiro: Sex 05,2ºC Sáb 05,4ºC


----------



## David sf (30 Nov 2012 às 09:44)

Fecha o período de submissão de apostas. A do Veterano, por ter sido publicada após a hora limite, será sujeita a uma penalização de 30% sobre os valores da máxima de hoje.

Segue o apanhado das 28 apostas submetidas, se alguém encontrar algum erro é só dizer (o valor a vermelho acima é o coeficiente de penalização, sendo 1,0 para quem não tem penalização e 1,2 para quem tem 20% de penalização):







E a média das apostas:


----------



## N_Fig (30 Nov 2012 às 16:48)

David sf disse:


> Fecha o período de submissão de apostas. A do Veterano, por ter sido publicada após a hora limite, será sujeita a uma penalização de 30% sobre os valores da máxima de hoje.
> 
> Segue o apanhado das 27 apostas submetidas, se alguém encontrar algum erro é só dizer (o valor a vermelho acima é o coeficiente de penalização, sendo 1,0 para quem não tem penalização e 1,2 para quem tem 20% de penalização):



Onde está a minha? Não a vejo...


----------



## David sf (30 Nov 2012 às 16:55)

N_Fig disse:


> Onde está a minha? Não a vejo...



Peço desculpa, devo ter saltado, já vou corrigir.


----------



## N_Fig (30 Nov 2012 às 17:09)

David sf disse:


> Peço desculpa, devo ter saltado, já vou corrigir.



Acontece, com tanta gente a apostar...


----------



## David sf (30 Nov 2012 às 17:48)

Neste momento já se podem dar como definitivas as máximas nas duas estações amadoras:

Oeiras: 11,8ºC - Máxima atingida por volta das 2 da manhã
Redondo: 9,3ºC


----------



## Gerofil (1 Dez 2012 às 00:18)

Só agora é que reparei que desdobraram as apostas em mínimas e máximas ...


----------



## David sf (1 Dez 2012 às 08:53)

Temperaturas máximas registadas sexta-feira, nas estações em concurso:






Classificação parcial de sexta-feira:


----------



## Agreste (1 Dez 2012 às 11:38)

Hoje com céu limpo as amplitudes térmicas serão maiores... a ver se consigo recuperar.


----------



## David sf (2 Dez 2012 às 09:14)

Temperaturas máximas registadas sábado, nas estações em concurso:






Classificação parcial de sábado:


----------



## David sf (2 Dez 2012 às 09:17)

Classificação global do concurso das temperaturas máximas (sexta+sábado):


----------



## Agreste (2 Dez 2012 às 09:51)

Nada mau... Devo ter ganho o prémio Professor Chibanga...


----------



## Jorge_scp (2 Dez 2012 às 10:10)

Este concurso só vem provar que isto não é só sorte, normalmente os mesmos apostadores estão sempre lá na frente! Muitos parabéns ao David 

E também ao André, que mais uma vez está no pódio, ao Rozzo, que continua em excelente nível, e a todos os participantes que contribuem para o sucesso disto.


----------



## MSantos (2 Dez 2012 às 10:26)

Fiquei em 4º lugar, muito bom, acho que estou a atinar com isto, depois de um 3ºlugar no concurso anterior agora fiquei em 4º... porreiro páh 

Parabéns a todos os participantes mas principalmente aos 3 primeiros, definitivamente isto não é só sorte.


----------



## AnDré (2 Dez 2012 às 14:34)

Bastante renhida esta aposta.
No que toca às máximas, isto foi mesmo à décima. 

Erros maiores haverão nas mínimas. Penso eu de que...


----------



## João Sousa (2 Dez 2012 às 16:58)

Agreste disse:


> Nada mau... Devo ter ganho o prémio Professor Chibanga...


loooool 
Caro amigo Agreste também estou na competição para Professor Chibanga.
20º lugar


----------



## Aristocrata (2 Dez 2012 às 18:19)

*Os meus sinceros parabéns a TODOS os que participaram nestas apostas.*

Não pude concorrer, por 2 motivos importantes, o maior deles porque me roubaram os fios de cobre da ligação internet...

Mas fico feliz por ver esta participação e animação no fórum.
Da próxima, e se os ladrões permitirem, vou participar. Para ganhar...experiência!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (2 Dez 2012 às 18:47)

Parabéns ao pódio 
*David sf*, 
*Jorge_scp* 
*AnDré*

Eu regressei ao Top10

Mas parece que no das mínimas já não vou poder dizer o mesmo


----------

